# Cremation or Burial?



## Ronnie T

Does God really care?


----------



## Havana Dude

My opinion is he cares for your soul and that is it. I could care less what my wife does with my carcass when I kick. Throw it in the dumpster for all I care.


----------



## golffreak

I don't believe so. I've told my wife to not allow my burial to be a financial burden on her or anyone else.


----------



## christianhunter

If I understand correctly,from the laws and/or traditions of the Jewish.To be burned is reserved for the unclean.Whether or not it is reserved or expected from Christians,yet remains through study.I will point out,as Christians we are grafted in with the children of Israel.Do their Laws apply to us?
The Ten Commandments do!
As far as those Christians who have been,or will be cremated.They will not go to Hel l,they may lose a reward in Heaven.There is Scripture,several verses concerning the burning of unclean things.It is also a well known fact that funeral pyres were conducted by pagans in history.This will make for a good,and hopefully informative discussion.


----------



## Ronnie T

I hear ya Ch.  In all honesty, I would love to save my wife several thousand dollars by me being cremated rather than the ol chemical cleansing...... but I need to be sure that God will approve of it.It's important to me that God get what He wants.  I don't care to stretch His grace in this matter.  Cremation has not ever been a continuing practice of God's people at any time in the past.
It does seem to me the King Saul was burned before he was buried (I haven't researched it lately).
On the one hand, the life of my spirit makes me think God doesn't really care one way or the other about what happens to my dead tent.  On the other hand, the Bible always speaks of the dead body being buried.
The tradition of cremation came from another religion.  Outside and away for Christ.  Do I really want to go there?


----------



## Vernon Holt

I like burial at sea, at least for now!!


----------



## Havana Dude

Vernon Holt said:


> I like burial at sea, at least for now!!



I like it!!!


----------



## gtparts

God's grace is sufficient for those buried at sea or lost at sea, for those buried and for those left to nature and the elements, for those burned after death and those burned to death. Nothing can separate the true believer in Christ from the love of God, nothing!


----------



## olcowman

I'm glad someone started a thread about this topic as this is one of them spiritual issues that I struggle with. (the other one is about dogs going to heaven) I have thought about and studied scripture for some time and still haven't come to a satisfactory conclusion regarding this topic. On the practical side, I too have considered the financial burden an elaborate burial would be on my wife, but on the other hand... I don't want her living 'high on the hog' with some new boyfriend after I'm gone either?

For some reason, I keep picturing myself up at the pearly gates and they's two lines. The one line is a moving right along thru the gates under a sign saying "Souls with Bodies" with Ol' St Pete a shaking their hands as they enter the Heavenly Kingdom. But I am in the other line, the long one with the sign that says "Souls Without A Body, Your Patience is Appreciated".... At the head of line is two stern looking Angels with papers and notepads all spread out on the table they are sitting at as they listen to various souls explain why they showed up without a body. (I ain't got no idea why... maybe there is some trade in value involved or something?) The other night I dreamed I was right up at the front, next in line, ready to state my case and work out a solution ... but I was behind a headless Walt Disney, and he was trying to explain why he had left his head back in California in a deep freezer.... just my luck?


----------



## Ronnie T

gtparts said:


> God's grace is sufficient for those buried at sea or lost at sea, for those buried and for those left to nature and the elements, for those burned after death and those burned to death. Nothing can separate the true believer in Christ from the love of God, nothing!



I agree with what you say but I don't customarily use that as a reason to do things.
I'd kinda like to reason this out just a bit.  I'd like to stay in God's will, if He has a specific will on this subject and I'm not certainly of that yet for myself personally.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Ronnie T said:


> Does God really care?



Don't know, Haven't really looked into it.

But when we look into the word we must try to determine if a teaching is explicitly given to us or is it implicit just by references.
Is it didactic teaching or written as a historical narrative and we are seeing this as being taught, even if it is only by the implicit.
Either way, we do not want to put words in Gods mouth on any given subject.


----------



## jmharris23

I don't believe he does...but I could be wrong. I am currently scheduled to be cremated once I leave the body.


----------



## biker13

I am going to be cremated,my ashes put in a Harley Davidson Shovelhead cylinder,and put in the Gulf of Mexico.My soul is on the Express Train to Heaven,and that's the name of that tune.


----------



## HawgJawl

Concerning burial, do you believe it should be below ground?  I'm referring to an above ground ensepulcher or any entombment that is not below ground.


----------



## Ronnie T

jmharris23 said:


> I don't believe he does...but I could be wrong. I am currently scheduled to be cremated once I leave the body.



I lean in that direction.
If you don't might me getting very personal, as you plan now, once you leave the body (many many years from now), would your ashes be scattered some place or kept together someplace?
I can't believe I asked!  Only on the internet.


----------



## jmharris23

Ronnie T said:


> I lean in that direction.
> If you don't might me getting very personal, as you plan now, once you leave the body (many many years from now), would your ashes be scattered some place or kept together someplace?
> I can't believe I asked!  Only on the internet.



I don't mind you asking! My hope and request is that they be scattered, we came from dust and ashes and I wouldn't mind it returning to that.....but I guess my wife will have to make the final call on that one


----------



## Ronnie T

jmharris23 said:


> I don't mind you asking! My hope and request is that they be scattered, we came from dust and ashes and I wouldn't mind it returning to that.....but I guess my wife will have to make the final call on that one



Thanks for the reply.
That's why I asked.  I don't believe I'd ever convince my wife or daughter to take an urn filled with my ashes and dump it all over the ground.
They say:  "There has to be a spot, a place with a name, a place for us to visit, a tomb.


----------



## gtparts

If, in the future, you see some guy at Biltmore House rose garden with a zip-lock  bag dusting the soil at the base of a rose bush...... well, more than likely it is just me following final instructions from SWMBO.


----------



## gordon 2

Ronnie T said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> That's why I asked.  I don't believe I'd ever convince my wife or daughter to take an urn filled with my ashes and dump it all over the ground.
> They say:  "There has to be a spot, a place with a name, a place for us to visit, a tomb.



Wimen like rocks--on fingers and cemeteries.

Mine whats a "place" with a rock--"a place to check on."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Ronnie T said:


> Does God really care?



If he can make me from ashes once he can do it again if he so desires. Personally, I think once he has called you home he couldn't care less what happens to the body, the vessel for the soul, the true individual.


----------



## huntmore

The Catholic Church taught for years that you had to be buried or else. After studying and Praying about it for years we have come to the conclussion that all people who are burned to death most likely don't go to beep so it must be ok to be cremated.


----------



## Sterlo58

I have asked my wife to have me cremated. At that point my soul will be long gone from my body. Why burden my family with the rediculous cost of traditional burial.


----------



## FERAL ONE

i set things in order to be an organ donor and then told angie to sell the rest if she could make a profit ! i don't think i should take up good dirt with an empty shell so i have asked that i be cremated. i have also tasked several folks and my son ( whomever it falls to) to sprinkle me half in the woods and half in the river.  i do not want my ashes stuck on someones mantle.   angies only request was that a plaque be added to her headstone with my name on it . i will do it for her, but my thought is, if they don't honor you in life, why would they after death ?  i also asked that there be no viewing or anything like that. i want a slide show of family adventures and our videos played. it should be a fun time of remembrance and a celebratory worship service , i am goin' home after all !!!


----------



## Sterlo58

FERAL ONE said:


> i set things in order to be an organ donor and then told angie to sell the rest if she could make a profit ! i don't think i should take up good dirt with an empty shell so i have asked that i be cremated. i have also tasked several folks and my son ( whomever it falls to) to sprinkle me half in the woods and half in the river.  i do not want my ashes stuck on someones mantle.   angies only request was that a plaque be added to her headstone with my name on it . i will do it for her, but my thought is, if they don't honor you in life, why would they after death ?  i also asked that there be no viewing or anything like that. i want a slide show of family adventures and our videos played. it should be a fun time of remembrance and a celebratory worship service , i am goin' home after all !!!



Agreed


----------



## Tim L

Cremated; to be honest I just can't stand the idea of being in a casket and buried....to be honest I'd rather just be buried in a hole without the casket than buried in a casket...


----------



## farmasis

I agree with Tim.

I found this Ronnie. I love this website. I use it often and have found it to be very helpful.

http://www.gotquestions.org/cremation-Bible.html

Just don't use that place in north Georgia...lol


----------



## Ronnie T

farmasis said:


> I agree with Tim.
> 
> I found this Ronnie. I love this website. I use it often and have found it to be very helpful.
> 
> http://www.gotquestions.org/cremation-Bible.html
> 
> Just don't use that place in north Georgia...lol



Thanks farmasis, I looked at the site and I do agree with one statement made there.  

"The question of burial or cremation is within the realm of Christian freedom".

I just haven't decided for myself yet.

Farmasis, because of a difference in my and your beliefs concerning a subject just a few days ago I need to say something............

I have the utmost respect for you as a child of God and as a disciple of Christ and as a human being.  Your Christlike life is obvious and evident. 
I wouldn't want anyone, especially you, to think otherwise.  Peace and God's blessings to you my dear brother.


----------



## CAL

Well Bro.Ronnie,been a subject on my mine too lately.I sorta hate the idea of some funeral director over charging my family for their services.I do believe the funeral process is in order to break the relationship of our earthly position and make known we are final.I have no problem with cremation as my Bible says we will get  a new body at death and will transcend in the blink of an eye.What I believe and counting on anyway.

I had an experience once at the coffin of my Dad.Since,I believe a corpses is just a house that someone once lived in and is not living there any more.Just the way I see it!


----------



## Ronnie T

CAL said:


> Well Bro.Ronnie,been a subject on my mine too lately.I sorta hate the idea of some funeral director over charging my family for their services.I do believe the funeral process is in order to break the relationship of our earthly position and make known we are final.I have no problem with cremation as my Bible says we will get  a new body at death and will transcend in the blink of an eye.What I believe and counting on anyway.
> 
> I had an experience once at the coffin of my Dad.Since,I believe a corpses is just a house that someone once lived in and is not living there any more.Just the way I see it!



I completely agree.
cept I'm not sure for myself.


----------



## Papa Bear

Glad to read this post.  I have been considering this idea myself.  I did not think there was anything biblical against it?  With the cost of burial so expensive, and personal financial difficulties, I am seriously considering this as my wishes when that day comes.


----------



## Ronnie T

For now, I have decided that since my body in the home of the Holy Spirit, and since on the day Christ returns the graves are going to open and this old body of mine is to come forth, I'm not going to be cremated when I die.
I'll be buried like Abraham and Jesus were.


----------



## Ihunt

I have asked my wife to burn me and put my ashes in an arrow. Go hunting and shoot me into a critter.


----------



## Headsortails

I've seen both and I have decided to live forever.


----------



## tournament fisher

and yes i have studied the post about dogs going to heaven. heaven is a perfect place and we all know it would not be quite right without our very best companion on 4 legs waiting on us. your dog will be waiting for you. look up "the rainbow bridge about animals" it tells it all.


----------



## TreeFrog

To be absent from the body is to be present in eternity.
Ashes to ashes, dust to dust.  Either way, once I'm done with this body, I ain't too worried about what happens to it.


----------



## Ronnie T

TreeFrog said:


> To be absent from the body is to be present in eternity.
> Ashes to ashes, dust to dust.  Either way, once I'm done with this body, I ain't too worried about what happens to it.



Well, it appears that God intended that something be done with "it" while "it" waits for Christ's return.


----------



## Gabassmaster

Ronnie T said:


> Well, it appears that God intended that something be done with "it" while "it" waits for Christ's return.



Ive always heard you are suppose to be buried from past preachers although I have no biblical proof and have not even studied into it, although when I die I do want to be buried and not creamated if God wants us to be buried he will provide us with the money it takes to do so.


----------



## Clark_Kent

I am by no means an expert on this matter but it was quite an issue not too long ago when both my wife's parents passed and their wishes were to be cremated and they had arranged for it many many years ahead of time and had paid for it at that time, the time came and funeral homes that were taking care of the process tried to ask for more money saying going rates were higher now, it was almost like being held at ransom but we held fast to their wishes and money, they are both together with God and their ashes were scattered on lake Walkinwater in Fl.
I asked my uncle who taught me to hunt and is also my preacher how God felt about cremation and he told that he had the privilege to be at the side of allot of people as they went home and he believes that once you die your done with this old tattered body because there's no more hurting in heaven no more cancer all of the things that we suffer from are gone and as long as you accept Jesus as your savior, admit your sin and lay all your doubts and fear at his feet your gonna get to go to heaven.
As for me I'd rather be cremated so family doesn't have cemetery plot they need to keep up with, and my ashes I told my brother in law to mix em in a bag of corn and feed the deer I've spent my life eating them its time they get a little taste of me I reckon, my point is this ol broke down body is nothing more than vessel for our soul here on earth we'll get a new one in heaven.


Mike


----------



## speedcop

I've heard some of my kinfolks say it was a sin to cremate. I disagree. If that were true what happens to the christians that were burned or the christians that die in awful wrecks and are incinerated or war. God says the old things pass away and all things become new. What matters here is the soul, like you say, not the old shell. Seems to be a cheaper too.


----------



## Ronnie T

Matt 27:50 And when Jesus had cried out again in a loud voice, he gave up his spirit. 
51 At that moment the curtain of the temple was torn in two from top to bottom.

The earth shook, the rocks split 52 and the tombs broke open. The bodies of many holy people who had died were raised to life. 53 They came out of the tombs after Jesus’ resurrection and[e] went into the holy city and appeared to many people. 

Why would you want to consider anything other than what God has planned?
I'm not talking of what's proper or improper.
I'm speaking of what God has planned.


----------



## CAL

Ronnie T said:


> For now, I have decided that since my body in the home of the Holy Spirit, and since on the day Christ returns the graves are going to open and this old body of mine is to come forth, I'm not going to be cremated when I die.
> I'll be buried like Abraham and Jesus were.



I'm with you Ronnie T.I think it is the correct way too.


----------



## JustUs4All

Ronnie T said:


> Why would you want to consider anything other than what God has planned?
> I'm not talking of what's proper or improper.
> I'm speaking of what God has planned.



I have not seen where God has said, "Thou shalt bury and not cremate."  

The bodies walking around after Jesus' death must have been recently deceased.  Have you seen a body that have been lying around for a while?  Most aren't pretty.  If God is able to resurrect a putrefied, worm eaten, rotten body,  why can he not as easily resurrect one that has been reduced to ashes?


----------



## Ronnie T

JustUs4All said:


> I have not seen where God has said, "Thou shalt bury and not cremate."
> 
> The bodies walking around after Jesus' death must have been recently deceased.  Have you seen a body that have been lying around for a while?  Most aren't pretty.  If God is able to resurrect a putrefied, worm eaten, rotten body,  why can he not as easily resurrect one that has been reduced to ashes?



I'm not suggesting that God can't resurrect a body that's been burnt to a crisp and scattered in a local creek.
I'm saying that God never sanctioned or suggested that as a method of disposing of a dead body.

One of the weird things about me is that I'm not lead by the doctrine of "feel free to do it if God didn't specifically command you not to do it".

It was always, always God's insinuation that dead bodies would be buried in the ground.
To not be buried would be a disgrace to you and your family.
I don't seem to find a way to seek my own purposes that lead me aways from the examples left for me.


----------



## JustUs4All

You should follow where you feel yourself led.

I only see examples of burials in the bible, not sanctions.  I have seen the command to burn unclean things, but I feel this command was to protect the people from disease of which they had no knowledge.


----------



## coonkilla

the first time it is written in the bible about cremating or burning of a body was in gen.22v.2, when abraham was to take his son for a burnt offering,to show his love and devote to the lord,but the other time it was for punishment for sin, until king saul and his sons were burnt after death, but then buried under a tree in ja'-besh,but you have to think of the time in the bible this is, it is old testement, as born again in christ jesus we fall under new law, not old testement and old law that was for the jews, me though i dont like getting burnt alive so i dont think i will like it after im gone. not sure if this helps but its what i feel


----------



## Tim L

It would be nice if just burying without a casket would be an option.  Not even put in a bag or sack (have buried alot of small dogs and cats in my life), just maybe wrapped in a blankey...


----------



## coonkilla

its the goverment that make you have to be put in a box, then a vault


----------



## Ronnie T

Tim L said:


> It would be nice if just burying without a casket would be an option.  Not even put in a bag or sack (have buried alot of small dogs and cats in my life), just maybe wrapped in a blankey...



I've heard that if you are willing to bury someone within 24 hours of their death they aren't required to be embalmed or buried within a box or vault.  Burial would have to be on private property though probably.
I've heard or read than someplace.


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS

It's my wish to be buried in a plain box.  No need to go to a whole lot of expense.  I don't want to be embalmed, wasn't born with that stuff in me.  Don't care for a viewing.  

I've been to enough funerals in my lifetime and seen enough people die to let me know that I don't want a whole lot of people around me when my time comes, especially family as it's harder on them.  Just plant what is left of the shell and go on.


----------



## Ronnie T

You mean you don't want to be placed on dispay at the funeral home so your wife and kids can stand in front of your dead body for three sobbing hours while they shake hands and get very very tired?
And then be moved over to the church you use to attend?  More crying and sadness.  People who never saw you while you were alive will be there.
And then it's off to the cemetary.  It's especially nice out there at 2 PM in mid July wearing a black suit.
The elderly have an especially difficult time getting to the burial site.
Then your wife goes home thankful it's all over.


----------



## thedeacon

I would like to be "buried at lake" Lake Seminole, on the florida side right in the old river channel.

Is that legal? If not just hook an old tater rake in my jaw and drag me off to a corner of the fence row, out of the way.


----------



## Ronnie T

thedeacon said:


> I would like to be "buried at lake" Lake Seminole, on the florida side right in the old river channel.
> 
> Is that legal? If not just hook an old tater rake in my jaw and drag me off to a corner of the fence row, out of the way.



Hopefully on the back side of that field.... Way back.


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS

Ronnie T said:


> You mean you don't want to be placed on dispay at the funeral home so your wife and kids can stand in front of your dead body for three sobbing hours while they shake hands and get very very tired?
> And then be moved over to the church you use to attend?  More crying and sadness.  People who never saw you while you were alive will be there.
> And then it's off to the cemetary.  It's especially nice out there at 2 PM in mid July wearing a black suit.
> The elderly have an especially difficult time getting to the burial site.
> Then your wife goes home thankful it's all over.



No wife, no kids, no close family, not many friends, so it doesn't really matter anyway.  I just want a plain box, and a burial.  No service necessary.


----------



## Bama4me

christianhunter said:


> If I understand correctly,from the laws and/or traditions of the Jewish.To be burned is reserved for the unclean.Whether or not it is reserved or expected from Christians,yet remains through study.I will point out,as Christians we are grafted in with the children of Israel.Do their Laws apply to us?
> The Ten Commandments do!
> As far as those Christians who have been,or will be cremated.They will not go to Hel l,they may lose a reward in Heaven.There is Scripture,several verses concerning the burning of unclean things.It is also a well known fact that funeral pyres were conducted by pagans in history.This will make for a good,and hopefully informative discussion.



According to Ephesians 2:14, Colossians 2:13-14, and Hebrews 8:6-13, Jesus abolished the Law of Moses... including the Ten Commandments.  If we're still under obligation to obey the Ten Commandments, we're also under obligation to obey EVERY command in the Law of Moses per Galatians 5:1-4.  That includes things such as offering animal sacrifices, tithing, observing the year of jubilee, etc.  Today, we don't murder, steal, take God's name in vain, etc. because Christ's law mandates it.

As far as whether cremation violates God's will, no place in the New Testament (Christ's law) speaks to the idea.  Thus, I have freedom in the area.  If God has the power to raise a body that has turned to dust, He certainly has the power to raise a body that has been turned to ashes.


----------



## Ronnie T

Bama4me said:


> According to Ephesians 2:14, Colossians 2:13-14, and Hebrews 8:6-13, Jesus abolished the Law of Moses... including the Ten Commandments.  If we're still under obligation to obey the Ten Commandments, we're also under obligation to obey EVERY command in the Law of Moses per Galatians 5:1-4.  That includes things such as offering animal sacrifices, tithing, observing the year of jubilee, etc.  Today, we don't murder, steal, take God's name in vain, etc. because Christ's law mandates it.
> 
> As far as whether cremation violates God's will, no place in the New Testament (Christ's law) speaks to the idea.  Thus, I have freedom in the area.  If God has the power to raise a body that has turned to dust, He certainly has the power to raise a body that has been turned to ashes.



So, you and I have the freedom to do anything the Bible doesn't tell us we can't do?
Is that what freedom in Christ is?  Freedom to not follow the examples of the Bible because you and I have freedom?


----------



## Bama4me

Ronnie T said:


> So, you and I have the freedom to do anything the Bible doesn't tell us we can't do?
> Is that what freedom in Christ is?  Freedom to not follow the examples of the Bible because you and I have freedom?



Of course not... Romans 6:1ff clearly indicates freedom isn't to be abused.  Any example found in the bible must must be rooted in authority from Christ and/or New Testament Scripture in order to be bound upon those of us living today.  If an example lacks that relationship, it isn't applicable to us.  An example would be Noah building an ark.  Since Christ/New Testament doesn't tell us that we must build arks today to have a relationship with God, that example is not something we must follow.   

Regarding what is done with our body, the New Testament doesn't specify how our bodies are to handled after death.  As someone else has pointed out within the thread, Old Testament practices found in Moses' law was often because of pagan religious groups (i.e. markings of the skin, certain types of dress, etc.).

IF you want to get specific in this topic, we have just as much authority for cremating a person as we do putting them in the ground in a box... because entombing dead bodies was the primary means of "burial" in the Bible.


----------



## Ronnie T

Could be


.


----------



## mthomas

I personally don't care what happens to my earthly body because I will be in heaven, with a perfect body, praising GOD. I guess if I have to choose it would be to be burried and have a traditional funeral service. The most important reason for a service for me is to share the gospel. How awesome would it be for someone to recieve CHRIST because of your life after death!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58

Cremation for so many reasons. Save space, save my family lots of money. You can still have a memorial service that can be inspirational. Funerals only benefit funeral directors. Let's get real.


----------



## Coastal Dad

Ronnie T said:


> Matt 27:50 And when Jesus had cried out again in a loud voice, he gave up his spirit.
> 51 At that moment the curtain of the temple was torn in two from top to bottom.
> 
> The earth shook, the rocks split 52 and the tombs broke open. The bodies of many holy people who had died were raised to life. 53 They came out of the tombs after Jesus’ resurrection and[e] went into the holy city and appeared to many people.
> 
> Why would you want to consider anything other than what God has planned?
> I'm not talking of what's proper or improper.
> I'm speaking of what God has planned.


Were the bodies who came out of the tombs in human form or in ashes?


----------



## Ronnie T

Coastal Dad said:


> Were the bodies who came out of the tombs in human form or in ashes?



I couldn't say for sure what form they were as they resumed life.  But I would have to assume it wouldn't be ashes because dead bodies weren't customarily burnt.  They were prepared for burial and laid in the grave to await resurrection.
I believe Moses died and was buried in the ground.  I believe that Joseph's bones were buried in the ground.  No indication that anyone's ashes were ever tossed in the Nile river.

Jesus submitted to death, burial and resurrection.
I'll take that also..

But I won't ever try to force that belief on anyone else.


----------



## mtnwoman

I don't think it matters. "nothing can snatch you out of the palm of My hand".

I want to be cremated and thrown either on Cane Creek where my first is buried, who got killed in a hunting accident when he was 28....or just any where else in the Great Smokies. I really don't care....those who are dead in Christ will rise first...yay!!!! I'd rather be alive for the rapture, but whatever.

I'd make some good shark bait....


----------



## mtnwoman

Ronnie T said:


> I couldn't say for sure what form they were as they resumed life.  But I would have to assume it wouldn't be ashes because dead bodies weren't customarily burnt.  They were prepared for burial and laid in the grave to await resurrection.
> I believe Moses died and was buried in the ground.  I believe that Joseph's bones were buried in the ground.  No indication that anyone's ashes were ever tossed in the Nile river.
> 
> Jesus submitted to death, burial and resurrection.
> I'll take that also..
> 
> But I won't ever try to force that belief on anyone else.



I guess for me, it's a simple fact that I'm not prepared to be buried in the ground and don't want to burden anyone with that cost. Most people have plots, etc.

I thought nobody knew what happened to Moses? or was that Abraham? I know Elijah 'flew the coop'.

This question is for anyone....who are the 3 witnesses that are suppose to die an earthly death in the end? 
See when I stay away too long, I get dehydrated.


----------



## mtnwoman

Ronnie T said:


> So, you and I have the freedom to do anything the Bible doesn't tell us we can't do?
> Is that what freedom in Christ is?  Freedom to not follow the examples of the Bible because you and I have freedom?



So your wife can just roll a stone over your man cave....
Just teasing you of course.


----------



## Ronnie T

mtnwoman said:


> So your wife can just roll a stone over your man cave....
> Just teasing you of course.



No Annie.  My wife will probably prop me up on the passenger side of her car and ride me around town so people will think I'm still alive.  That way she can keep drawin my check.


----------



## CAL

Ronnie T said:


> No Annie.  My wife will probably prop me up on the passenger side of her car and ride me around town so people will think I'm still alive.  That way she can keep drawin my check.



Now,that right there sounds like er plan to me.


----------



## mtnwoman

Ronnie T said:


> No Annie.  My wife will probably prop me up on the passenger side of her car and ride me around town so people will think I'm still alive.  That way she can keep drawin my check.



Smart woman...


----------



## CAL

I wished to be buried,the very cheapest way possible.I really think the burial process is very important to family and close friends to get past the loss of a family member and realize how final death really is.I believe with all my heart we only bury the house a spirit lived in and the spirit is gone according to God's word but it is a very important process for family and friends.


----------



## Tim L

Well this is still here so I'll vote again...Your physical body or husk is dead when your dead, but I still don't want to be put in a crampy little casket and buried....Cremate me; mix my ashes with some potting soil or peat moss or just broadcast it over the ground...But don't let the county know or someone will have to pay a fine..That way the husk can still be part of the circle of life....Of course if I go first wife will do what the funeral home director says "is best and what I would have wanted"....


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

During passover, the people of Israel would make sacrifices at the Altar in the temple and burn the offering.  The lamb was used during this offering and they sacrificed many.  Who knows....as one gentleman stated in here I too agree that the Good Lord only cares for your soul when you are called home.  Just my .02


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

Regarding what happens to a body after death has nothing to do with the cleansing of sins or salvation and God doesn't care one iota about the body which is why it is referred to as the "earthen vessel" in Romans 9 and in various other verses as well. The physical body is merely the house of our souls and spirits. It is the soul that God cares about. The battle between God and satan is within us, in our souls... who will win us? They don't care about your body, they care about your soul, that is, your mind - referred to as the heart throughout the Bible - - Proverbs 23:7 - as a man thinks in his heart, so is he. So, where do you do your thinking?... With your cardiovascular system?... No, in your brain, your mind. So, the heart refers to the mind and that is what is at stake, that is what God cares about.... throughout scripture He says, "Give me your heart," "Renew your mind," "Have this mind," etc. And, for believers, when we get to heaven, we get new bodies (can be found in Revelation and Jesus spoke of it, too). So, the body is totally irrelevant with the exception that once you're born again, you are now a new creature in Christ and your body is no longer yours because he lives in you, so you should refrain from abusing it (alcohol, drugs, sex, etc.)... but that's if it's outside of God's will for you, that doesn't mean that you can't have a beer or two, or smoke (although that's just unhealthy), or whatever, that refers to a lifestyle, not the occasional occurrence. SO... it doesn't matter whether or not someone is cremated or buried, the body doesn't go to heaven anyway because it's earthly and made in sin and nothing of sin or earth can go to heaven. It's only the soul that goes to heaven.


----------



## Ronnie T

I wonder why Jesus wasn't cremated?


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

The things that are done embalming and preparing a body for viewing are enough for me to want to be cremated.


----------



## mtnwoman

Ronnie T said:


> I wonder why Jesus wasn't cremated?


Because they believed He would rise from the tomb shortly?


----------



## mtnwoman

Sugar Creek Camp said:


> The things that are done embalming and preparing a body for viewing are enough for me to want to be cremated.



I don't like the thought of being burned but still it has to be better than being in the cold hard ground, even though I won't know the difference...I can't stand the thought of decomp.


----------



## gurn

Tim L said:


> It would be nice if just burying without a casket would be an option.  Not even put in a bag or sack (have buried alot of small dogs and cats in my life), just maybe wrapped in a blankey...



I like that.


----------



## Ronnie T

mtnwoman said:


> Because they believed He would rise from the tomb shortly?



One of these days I'm gonna rise from the tomb and blast off into God's palace.


----------



## Ronnie T

mtnwoman said:


> I don't like the thought of being burned but still it has to be better than being in the cold hard ground, even though I won't know the difference...I can't stand the thought of decomp.



Don't worry.  God's gonna take care of the mess.
I'm kinda hoping to see the Lord coming before I die.


----------



## mtnwoman

Ronnie T said:


> I'm kinda hoping to see the Lord coming before I die.



Oh yeah for real!! I hope I'm alive at the rapture. Not because I'm afraid of death, I just want it to hurry up and happen, so we can get out of here.


----------



## mtnwoman

Ronnie T said:


> One of these days I'm gonna rise from the tomb and blast off into God's palace.



Amen!! me, too!!


----------



## polkhunt

I think I might be leaning toward cremation. My body  will return to dust anyway and I don't think God cares either way.


----------



## Ruger#3

Just curious, for those that favor burial. Do you feel the same about entombment above ground as you do below ground burial.


----------



## fussyray

For me it Cremation the Funeral Home are a total rip-off. You might said why would I say this. Well, my mother funeral bill is itemized:
Funeral Director & Staff      2,520.00
Embalming                                895.00
Other Preparations                 350.00
Body to Funeral Home            400.00
Use of Chapel                           475.00
Visitation                                   350.00
Funeral Coach                          400.00
Flower Van                               100.00
Casket                                    3,795.00
Vault                                         1,300.00
Guest Book                                150.00
Newpaper,Vault Fee,
Death Cerified copys
Musician                                   1,261.00
Opening of Grave                   1,645.00
Marker                                     1,755.00
Sales Tax                                    316.20

That a total of $15,737.20 this of in 9/2011. This is why I say Cremation!!


----------



## Artfuldodger

thedeacon said:


> I would like to be "buried at lake" Lake Seminole, on the florida side right in the old river channel.
> 
> Is that legal? If not just hook an old tater rake in my jaw and drag me off to a corner of the fence row, out of the way.


That's funny, Deacon you must be an old Navy man!
I never even thought about "buried at lake". Maybe I could get "buried at river" as in the Alapaha River.
By the way this is an old post. I thought it was DEAD!


----------



## alvishere

fussyray said:


> For me it Cremation the Funeral Home are a total rip-off. You might said why would I say this. Well, my mother funeral bill is itemized:
> Funeral Director & Staff      2,520.00
> Embalming                                895.00
> Other Preparations                 350.00
> Body to Funeral Home            400.00
> Use of Chapel                           475.00
> Visitation                                   350.00
> Funeral Coach                          400.00
> Flower Van                               100.00
> Casket                                    3,795.00
> Vault                                         1,300.00
> Guest Book                                150.00
> Newpaper,Vault Fee,
> Death Cerified copys
> Musician                                   1,261.00
> Opening of Grave                   1,645.00
> Marker                                     1,755.00
> Sales Tax                                    316.20
> 
> That a total of $15,737.20 this of in 9/2011. This is why I say Cremation!!



Wow....makes u think about it...


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Please don't misunderstand this; I myself do not believe it matters. But I will point out something that is interesting to know. And this was their belief and not mine. The early church or should I say Christians of the 1st several centuries believed that it mattered. Why, I don't know. But they did. They could be wrong so please don't be offended as if anyone is implying that anyone cremated will not be in heaven. Just stating history. The first cremations were done as the ultimate persucution from those who really wanted to crush them. Ever thought that some people get off to easy with the punishment of death? Well, the way they punished the christians back then often times was burning. The reason this was such a cruel punishment was 2 fold. One, the fire and 2, the belief that if your body was not laid to rest in the ground for resurection, instead burnt, then you could not be raised from the grave. They intended to make the punishment worse than death. Strange how what was once considered to be such an extreme punishment, has now become the norm. I should add that this was idea was not for all of Christianity, but different groups from different locations. I say this because we know, I should check this first, but I think I'm right, that Polycarp asked to be burned .???? or was it that he said he did not need to be tied, which would have no bearing if they were going to burn him anyway???? I will look this up.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

1gr8bldr said:


> Please don't misunderstand this; I myself do not believe it matters. But I will point out something that is interesting to know. And this was their belief and not mine. The early church or should I say Christians of the 1st several centuries believed that it mattered. Why, I don't know. But they did. They could be wrong so please don't be offended as if anyone is implying that anyone cremated will not be in heaven. Just stating history. The first cremations were done as the ultimate persucution from those who really wanted to crush them. Ever thought that some people get off to easy with the punishment of death? Well, the way they punished the christians back then often times was burning. The reason this was such a cruel punishment was 2 fold. One, the fire and 2, the belief that if your body was not laid to rest in the ground for resurection, instead burnt, then you could not be raised from the grave. They intended to make the punishment worse than death. Strange how what was once considered to be such an extreme punishment, has now become the norm. I should add that this was idea was not for all of Christianity, but different groups from different locations. I say this because we know, I should check this first, but I think I'm right, that Polycarp asked to be burned .???? or was it that he said he did not need to be tied, which would have no bearing if they were going to burn him anyway???? I will look this up.


Ok, here is the scoop. Polycarp had a dream that he would be burned alive. After taunting the officials in the arena, either the crowd or the officials all yelled out that he should be burnt alive. They proceeded to stake him but he requested not so they tied him


----------



## 1gr8bldr

So, maybe cremation was considered  a way to stop the resurection by all, regardless of location??? Maybe not, but for sure was a belief by some


----------



## SGADawg

I haven't studied the religious significance of cremation myself but have thought it a good bit.  

The most Godly man I have ever known, who was a missionary for 40 plus years in Africa, then came home and pastored a church for many years before retiring, chose cremation and was followed by his wife, the most Godly woman I have ever known, that served on the  mission field with him.  I have serious doubt that he or she would have chosen cremation without spending a LOT of time in study and prayer to be sure they were within God's will.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I worked with a man who embalmed his own mother because he didn't trust anyone else to do it. He was licensed to do that. He said it was very important because she would need that body when Jesus came for her. I too believe Jesus will come for our bodies but if he can pull one out of the ground that has been there a thousand years that wasn't embalmed, I don't think he'll have any trouble retrieving a cremated or blown apart or sunk to the bottom of the ocean body either.


----------



## fussyray

fussyray said:


> For me it Cremation the Funeral Home are a total rip-off. You might said why would I say this. Well, my mother funeral bill is itemized:
> Funeral Director & Staff      2,520.00
> Embalming                                895.00
> Other Preparations                 350.00
> Body to Funeral Home            400.00
> Use of Chapel                           475.00
> Visitation                                   350.00
> Funeral Coach                          400.00
> Flower Van                               100.00
> Casket                                    3,795.00
> Vault                                         1,300.00
> Guest Book                                150.00
> Newpaper,Vault Fee,
> Death Cerified copys
> Musician                                   1,261.00
> Opening of Grave                   1,645.00
> Marker                                     1,755.00
> Sales Tax                                    316.20
> 
> That a total of $15,737.20 this of in 9/2011. This is why I say Cremation!!



I forgot the cost of the plot my Mom has this paid before she pass. and it was 2100.00.


----------



## ninetyatews6

To ressurect this old thread, Ive never thought about it before. However, me playing the "devils advocate" (not really), would argue the fact that most  Christians are against tattoos, piercings, etc. Whats the difference in tampering with your body when you are dead or alive? Its still Gods temple right! I have tattoos and dont care what my Church family thinks about them as bad as that sounds. If i could afford more, I would have more. I have a different approach on most issues than most people have but love Jesus and believes he died for my sins.


----------



## ratlird

I've told my wife to donate my body to science and if that doesn't work out then cremation is the way and I really don't care what they do with the ashes. Just take the cheapest route. Once this old body dies my soul will depart to sit with Jesus and that is all that counts.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I always liked "Please Don't Bury Me" by folk singer John Prine
Woke up this morning
Put on my slippers
Walked in the kitchen and died
And oh what a feeling!
When my soul
Went thru the ceiling
And on up into heaven I did ride
When I got there they did say
John, it happened this way
You slipped upon the floor
And hit your head
And all the angels say
Just before you passed away
These were the very last words
That you said:

Chorus:
Please don't bury me
Down in that cold cold ground
No, I'd druther have "em" cut me up
And pass me all around
Throw my brain in a hurricane
And the blind can have my eyes
And the deaf can take both of my ears
If they don't mind the size
Give my stomach to Milwaukee
If they run out of beer
Put my socks in a cedar box
Just get "em" out of here
Venus de Milo can have my arms
Look out! I've got your nose
Sell my heart to the junkman
And give my love to Rose

Repeat Chorus

Give my feet to the footloose
Careless, fancy free
Give my knees to the needy
Don't pull that stuff on me
Hand me down my walking cane
It's a sin to tell a lie
Send my mouth way down south
And kiss myself goodbye
######Last verse editing


----------



## Artfuldodger

Jesus was entombed in a cave and not buried in the ground. Is this the reason some people want to be buried in a mausoleum? I'll bet if someone could build a mausoleum in a cave they could make some money!
You could always get cremated and then buried. You could get your relatives to bury you and not tell.


----------



## JB0704

My wife has very specific instructions (some of the ideas came from the movie "The Big Lebowski"):  

I am to be cremated and transferred in a coffee can to a road-side ditch on the way home, where she is to dump my ashes and move on with her life.  No viewings, funerals, memorials, etc.  I told her if she has to do something, then have a BBQ.

I would rather folks be happy and move on, and I am way too cheap to pay for a grave site.


----------



## speedcop

you can get a cremation in Dothan, Al. for $1000.00. Sure would make it easier on the family financially. Have some left over for them.  I never thought about cremation untill lately. Gas prices are driving us to the grave anyway. 

Im going to see the rapture from one side or the other. Guess it dont matter if im coming or going.


----------



## Ronnie T

speedcop said:


> you can get a cremation in Dothan, Al. for $1000.00. Sure would make it easier on the family financially. Have some left over for them.  I never thought about cremation untill lately. Gas prices are driving us to the grave anyway.
> 
> Im going to see the rapture from one side or the other. Guess it dont matter if im coming or going.



Let me get a couple of my buddies together and I bet we can figger out how to do it for a lot less than that.

.


----------



## JB0704

Ronnie T said:


> Let me get a couple of my buddies together and I bet we can figger out how to do it for a lot less than that.


----------



## speedcop

if you going to use gas on me you may go in the hole $ wise.


----------



## Ronnie T

speedcop said:


> if you going to use gas on me you may go in the hole $ wise.



Would we need something larger than a 55 gal drum???


----------



## contender*

Great thread, something I have debated over for many years. My thoughts have always been that God isn't interested in the "box" only what is inside. I also like the argument that if God can make us from dust then why can't we be resurrected from the same? A good discussion, with good points on both sides.





Ronnie T said:


> Would we need something larger than a 55 gal drum???




As far as this goes I think a pile of seasoned red oak would do the job nicely without the petroleum smell.


----------



## speedcop

Ronnie T said:


> Would we need something larger than a 55 gal drum???



Naaah, im a little bitty old guy


----------



## SGADawg

I think a big bonfire and a barbeque would suit me nicely.  Just throw me on the bonfire and a pig on the grill.


----------



## ryanh487

Back in the ancient times, bodies were laid in tombs to rot and then the bones were re-located, where they turned to dust. Dust from cremation or dust from decay doesn't really make a difference. I think it is more Christlike to be an organ donor and help hundreds of people and then have the little bit left cremated. You will be remade when Christ returns anyway, what does it matter?


----------



## Artfuldodger

ryanh487 said:


> Back in the ancient times, bodies were laid in tombs to rot and then the bones were re-located, where they turned to dust. Dust from cremation or dust from decay doesn't really make a difference. I think it is more Christlike to be an organ donor and help hundreds of people and then have the little bit left cremated. You will be remade when Christ returns anyway, what does it matter?


Good answer, I think we should all be organ donors or donate you body to science.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Ronnie T said:


> You mean you don't want to be placed on dispay at the funeral home so your wife and kids can stand in front of your dead body for three sobbing hours while they shake hands and get very very tired?
> And then be moved over to the church you use to attend?  More crying and sadness.  People who never saw you while you were alive will be there.
> And then it's off to the cemetary.  It's especially nice out there at 2 PM in mid July wearing a black suit.
> The elderly have an especially difficult time getting to the burial site.
> Then your wife goes home thankful it's all over.



This is exactly what I do not want to happen !! Anyways...I too am battleing this arrangement I plan to make while I am still here on my first journey. Ran up on this, and felt the need to reply. Now...I will read on !!


----------



## mtnwoman

Artfuldodger said:


> Good answer, I think we should all be organ donors or donate you body to science.



Yes!!

My mother had her eyes 'fixed' before she passed....got rid of cataracts and vision corrected. Her/our opthamologist told us that just her eyes could  be used to help 5 people be able to see. I think that's amazing...5 people.

I'm an organ donor and maybe donating my body to science (if they'd take it...lol) might save even more money and a few people.


----------



## thedeacon

I have always know I wasn't very bright but I honestly have never even given any thought to donating my body to science.

That is a fantastic idea and as much as I have wrong with me I would be a scientific gold mine. I am going to check on how to go about it and seriously consider it.

Its good to see people thinking of others even after they have left this world.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Even though I suggested the idea of donating your body to science, I haven't seriously thought of doing it. I am an organ donor though. I too think i'll look into the donating my body to science. We have a medical college here in Augusta. I'd rather a student learn on my dead body that one of my live daughters or grandchildren.


----------



## speedcop

and dont forget added into the cost in a lot of places are the plot rentals or purchasing. Old church grounds are great but everyone wont have that option. Seems like the bill just keeps comming after your gone. I like the science or cremation. Just to keep the cost off my family when I leave.

Of course what would be great if the Lord would come on back and we can skip this thread. Amen?


----------



## Ronnie T

Amen.


----------

